# Leeds at Night



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I met up with a few guys off TP this week on a night shoot in Leeds.

Firt time out shooting on a night for me s good learning experience (read this as my shots have a lot of upside!!)

They have been converted from RAW to JPG in LR with v.little processing (mainly crop/straighten). I may revisit when time allows: -

*
#1 Juxtaposition of old and new @ the Trinity









#2 Bridge at the Calls









#3 Calls Landing









#4 The Parish Church









#5 Looking towards Crown Point Bridge









#6 Down to the Calls









#7 The Royal Armouries from Crown Point Bridge









#8 County Arcade








(shame re the lens flare on this)
]*​


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

some very nice shots mate.:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice pics mate well done


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. No 6 for me tops the lot.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks all

Will have to get out again and see if I can improve on these :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

I really liked the job my friend!
bravo! :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Lovely shots. Next time you head out, could you take a few pics of elland road at night?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

gib786 said:


> Lovely shots. Next time you head out, could you take a few pics of elland road at night?


maybe ... :lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

gib786 said:


> Lovely shots. Next time you head out, could you take a few pics of elland road at night?


I thought that too - especially of Billy Bremner's statue outside the ground please!!!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I thought that too - especially of Billy Bremner's statue outside the ground please!!!!


I'd thougt that'd make a nice shot too!

Will see when I have time to head that way again!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Some great shots, there. 

Have to say having just returned from my Stag Do in Leeds those aren't quite the sights we saw lol. That said the night view from the Sky Lounge was very cool


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

